# 2011 Cholmondeley Pageant of Power



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The gates closed on another thrilling Cholmondeley Pageant of Power (www.cpop.co.uk) last Sunday, with the recordcrowds flocking to see a host of all-new attractions alongside the many established event features. The organisers have promised that in 2012 the fifth Pageant will be even bigger and better, and a series of innovative enhancements – on track, on water and in the air – are already being evaluated.

The 2011 Pageant was extended to a third day for the first time this year, with Friday being used by competing drivers and motorcyclists to put in some high-speed practise laps in front of the spectators, as well as for the event’s ‘Magnificent Marques’ sponsors – Bentley, Jaguar and Ford – to invite guests to experience the testing Cholmondeley circuit for themselves. The addition of the Friday also meant even more visitors could get close to the international field of famous cars, racing drivers and motorcyclists in the paddocks.

* Full Story *


----------

